# Druckfilter!?!



## geha (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo

ich habe eine Frage zu Druckfiltern - mein Teich hat keinen Filter nur
eine Aquamax pumpe die den Bachlauf betreibt. 
Eventuell werde ich einen filtereinbau erwägen - möchte ihn aber möglichst
verstecken deswegen Druckfilter ( Welcher ist hier zu empfehlen Marke und Größe bei 4000ltr und 4 Goldorfen / 5 Bitterlinge?) Habe mir den Oase Biopress 12000 angeschaut recht teuer! 
Zum Anschluss - genügt es wenn ich das Teil vor dem Auslauf meines Schlauches zum Bachlauf montiere. Will heissen der Schlauch der Pumpe geht erst in den Filter und dann vom Filter in den Bachlauf.
Wie wird so ein Teil gereinigt? Muss dabei immer das komplette Innenleben entfernt/erneuert werden?

Danke 
Gruss Geha


----------



## teich-freak (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter!?!*

hallo geha

ich habe auch einen druckfilter, das wasser wird von der pumpe in den filter gepumt und dann in den bachlauf- funktioniert! 

Also ich reinige ihn immer so, dass ich einfach die matten nehme und sie unterm waschbecken "auspresse", weis aber nich ob das so richtig is.

So n Filter is natürlich schon teuer aber ich an deiner stelle würde mir einen kamer filterselber bauen.


----------



## geha (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter!?!*

Hi Jonas

welchen Druckfilter hast du und wie lange schon in betrieb?

Gruss Geha


----------



## AMR (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter!?!*

wenn der druckfilter günstig sein soll, schau dir mal produkte von superfish an


----------



## teich-freak (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter!?!*

ich hab einen oase filtoclear 6000, ich bau mir jetzt abe in 2 kamme filter noch dazu


----------



## geha (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter!?!*

hi jonas

warum baust du noch eine 2kammer? reicht der Druckfilter nicht aus?

gruss Geha


----------



## teich-freak (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter!?!*

ich hab einen 7000l teich mit fischen und pflanzen und der filter ist für 3000l mit fischen und pflanzen


----------



## katzenminze (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter!?!*

Hallo Geha,

ich betreibe für meinen Teich mit 3500 Litern einen Druckfilter Oase Filtoclear 11000 mit einer Aquamax 6000. Das Wasser aus dem Filter lasse ich über einen kleinen Bach wieder in den Teich laufen. Die Anschaffung vor 3 Jahren hat sich absolut gelohnt, das Wasser ist so klar, daß ich die Pumpe am Grund des Teiches (1,20 m) deutlich erkennen kann. Der Filter ist am Teichrand eingegraben und mit einem Dekorstein abgedeckt, der stört überhaupt nicht. Die Reinigung des Filtoclears erfolgt mit Teichwasser, wobei die Filterschwämme über einen praktischen Mechanismus kurz ausgewrungen werden. Ich bin absolut zufrieden.  

Liebe Grüße aus Hamburg
Beate


----------



## geha (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter!?!*

Hai Beate

danke für die Info  

wenn der Filter ausgwrungen wird, wird dann nicht der Schmutz wieder über den Bachlauf zum Teich geführt  

Gruss Georg


----------



## katzenminze (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter!?!*

Hallo Georg,  

natürlich wird das Schmutzwasser nicht in den Teich geleitet. Am Filter gibt es einen weiteren Ausgang, dort wird ein Extra-Schlauch angeschlossen, am Filter wird ein Hebel umgelegt, um das Wasser in den 2. Ausgang umzuleiten.
Am Extra-Schlauch ist kurzes Stück durchsichtig, man kann da am Wasserdurchlauf erkennen, wie das Wasser immer sauberer wird. Nach der Reinigung wird der Schlauch wieder entfernt, der Hebel wieder umgelegt, um das Wasser wieder in den Teich zu lassen. Es geht zwar ein bißchen Teichwasser verloren, aber die Menge ist minimal und bei Bedarf schnell wieder aufgefüllt. Habe im Internet ein kleines Video dazu gefunden. Zurücklehnen, entspannen und anschauen:

http://www.oase-technik.de/media/content/filtoclear.mpg

Viel Spaß.

Liebe Grüße aus Hamburg
Beate


----------



## geha (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter!?!*

Hallo Beate

was soll ich noch sagen  zu soviel entgegenkommen...
habe mir schon gedacht dass es dafür einen separaten Ausgang gibt
denn in den Teich zurück...
schonmal danke 
Gruss Georg


----------



## teich-freak (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter!?!*

danke jetzt weis ich wie ich meinen filter besser reinige


----------



## Lowder (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Druckfilter!?!*

Hi ihr,

Hab da mal ne Frage 
Wie lange habt ihr eure Pumpe am laufen?
Ich hab vor 4 Tagen die biopress 12000 und den Aquamax 5500 am laufen.
Immer von 8 Uhr morgens bis 22 Uhr abends.
Der Teich ist aber noch nicht so richtig sauber.
Wie lang dauerts denn so im Schnitt?

Gruß und dank
Lowder


----------



## KingLui (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Druckfilter!?!*

Hallo Lowder 


Also ich habe auch einen Druckfilter.... Du solltest ihn erstmal in den ersten Wochen garnicht reinigen da es bei druckfiltern länger dauert bis sich die Filter Bakterien Festsetzen und anfangen zu arbeiten! 

Zur Laufzeit ich habe meinen Filter im  24h. betrieb da sonst 

die Bakterien im Filter absterben oder ersticken da must du aber die FilterProfis fragen!

Meiner funktioniert einwandfrei habe 120cm tiefe sicht biss auf den Grund!

Na dann viel spass

LG Chris


----------

